# Cutthroat cataraft - Jack's Plastic Welding



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

What are your goals? 

I have one and it was the first boat I owned. Was great for the trips I did in the Moab area and filled the gap until I could afford a larger boat.

Pros:
Agile and fast maneuvering. 
Great rig for technical water (reduced wing span on oars and fits small slots)
Lightweight and can be moved by one person
Cheap entry level boat that can run stout whitewater

Cons:
Narrowness has to be compensated for some features, like laterals
Limited space for long trips or group gear
Limited modularity and inability to upgrade 
No space for classic items like dry box and cooler (also a plus $$-wise)

I actually loved the boat and narrow frame. Ran westwater, dolores and several Class IV day runs with no problem. Sits at home most of the time now as I do longer group trips.

Phillip


----------



## ddunaway (Apr 30, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the quick response and good summary. Want to sell that little rig that's just sitting at home gathering cob webs? it sounds like it would fit the bill for me. Day trips is mostly what we're doing out here in CA. And water? Well we don't have a lot of that, so bony technical river running is the norm.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

I agree with all that Restrac said. I love my Cutthroat. Some smaller Yeti coolers fit in it lengthwise. It is more essential to tee-up to everything, but in the small boat you can respond quickly. I took it through Cataract at 25k. It was a challenge and a blast to tee-up to the "ocean waves" that would just swell up out of nowhere.

Mine has the double chamber and skid layer underneath option. If I were getting another one I would consider the wide frame option and blunt ends. A buddy is looking to get one soon. There is no better boat anywhere near that price range.


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

*wider cutthroat*

We have a wider model of cutthroat that is 24 inches between the tubes instead of 14 inches. Over the past few years the wider model has been increasing in popularity. The wider frame for a cutthroat 2 model is 146.00 more, and the wider frame for a cutthroat 1 is 212.00 more. we also suggest using longer oars. Please check out this web site for the variety of different frames tubes, and rig up options for cutthroats. This page includes oar length suggestions and drawings with dimensions. You can always call us at 800 742 1904 also. River boat works has a wide frame cutthroat 2 in stock. They ship UPS. By the way Ron has been on the Middle fork of the Salmon with us in a low water situation, and he used one of his frames on a set of our tubes and carried His wife with him. So you may want to ask about that option too. He was pushing the envelope on that trip, and was very successful. He is also a good oarsman. 

Jack


----------



## Susan Capps (Jun 2, 2013)

ddunaway said:


> I'm considering buying a Cutthroat Cataraft made by Jack's Plastic Welding. The standard width of the Cutthroat is narrow compared to other cats - 46". I'd like to hear any feedback on how people like the boat - positives and drawbacks. Also if you have any comments about whether it's beneficial to go with the wider version, blunt ends, or any other modifications. Thanks much!


WE have one for sale from them that is practically new. 970-462-1115


----------



## Seanvilla (Oct 17, 2016)

Susan Capps said:


> WE have one for sale from them that is practically new. 970-462-1115


Do you still have the cutthroat for sale? I am interested


----------

